# Last class



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

:bounce: Unbelievable..
I will be starting my last class in 2 days. advanced bakeshop..
Then I start my externship at a local catering business.
I cannot believe it's over .
Expected graduation day is January 18, 2002..

So waht are my plans..
After I go to Disney World lol..

Iam hoping to continue to work as a Respiratory Therapist in neonatal ICU but will continue to cater on the side until I feel comfortable enough to start my own business..

I will keep you all posted
Danielle
all


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Huge congratulations, Danielle!! We've all enjoyed following your advancement in the culinary world. Keep up posted! We love to hear how you're doing.:bounce:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

danielle,
I can't believe it's almost over!!!!
I'm so proud of you and have enjoyed your postings on your progress.
Good luck in the weeks and months to come
cc:chef:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Congratulations Danielle!!

Can't believe you're just about to graduate. Time really does fly...


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Thank you so much for always being here when I need you. Iam sorry I have not been on as much since my life is full of school and all that goes with it..
I will be here more than ever..
Hope I can keep my 4.0 GPA and graduate wit honors on January 18th..
Thank you again for the well wishings
Danielle:beer:


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Our congratulations go out to you Danielle! I wish you contiued success!


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Congratulations Danielle! Way to go!


----------

